# Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?



## Maasta1982 (9. Januar 2013)

*Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Hallo Lap-Top und Pc Freunde!

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Acer Aspire 7730 G mit eigentlich recht guter Ausstattung (damals)!
- Intel Core 2 Duo prozessor T9400 2.53Ghz, 1066Mhz Fsb, 6Mb L2 Cache
- 17 Zoll
- Up to 1791 Mb Nvidia Geforce 9600M GT Turbo Cache
- 4 Gb DDR2 
- 640 GB dual HDD (2x320Gb)
- Blu Ray Player

Erstens brauch der LapTop eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis er mal hochgefahren ist.
Filme ruckeln! 
Spiele brauch ich garnicht erst spielen (nichts grafisch schwieriges, Flat out 2, Age of Empires 2, minecraft, Shift 2) !
SObald ich z.B. Flat out 2 spiele, ruckelt es an jeder Stelle! Die Grafik habe ich schon komplett runtergenommen!
Shift 2 ist unspielbar! Grafik ebenso komplett runtergeschraubt! Keine Kurven fahrbar, da man im nächsten Ruckler an der Wand hängt!
Minecraft ruckelt mit minimalen Grafikeinstellungen! Macht so keinen Spass!

Der neueste Grafiktreiber ist drauf! System vor 3 Monaten komplett neu aufgesetzt! 

Was könnte das Problem sein? 
Gibt es Software, mit der ich Probleme mit meinem Acer herausfinden kann? 

Würde mich über eure Hilfe+Unterstützung freuen!

LG, einen schönen Abend!
Dennis


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Wenn er ewig zum starten braucht, kann es sein, dass er einfach nur zugemüllt ist.
Deinstalliere alles, was du nicht brauchst.
Drücke die Windows-Taste und schreibe dann msconfig. Dort gehst du dann zu: "Systemstart" und machst den Haken bei allen Programmen, die du nicht nach dem Hochfahren automatisch gestartet haben willst weg.
Dann defragmentierst du noch die Festplatte.

Wegen den Spielen:
Wie warm wird dein Laptop denn?
Es könnte sein, dass er zu heiß wird und die Hardware sich zum Selbstschutz heruntertaktet.

Liefen einige Spiele mal und tun es jetzt nichtmehr?


----------



## Maasta1982 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Hi John!

Okay, das mit dem Defrag und dem Autostart werde ich mal später ausprobieren, danke! Viel drauf ist auf dem System nicht, da ich ihn erst 
frisch aufgesetzt habe!

Zum spielen:
Laut meiner letzten Temp.-Anzeige waren es ca. 80-90C° , ich glaube schon sehr warm! Habe den Lap schon unten etwas erhöht dass die Luft besser zirkulieren kann!
Entstaubt ist der Lappy auch, habe ihn erst unten auf gehabt und die Lamellen der Lüfter mit Druckluft gesäubert!
Warum er trotzdem so warm wird, k.A.! Der Lüfter ist auch kaum zu hören..... evtl. dreht er zu wenig!??

Habe schon lange nicht mehr mit dem Lappy gezockt, aber meines Wissens hat er mal Age 2 und Level R (online Rennen) fast auf grafischer Hochleistung ohne
Probleme gezeigt! Zwischendrinn stieg er aber damals als mal aus (ebenfalls Temp.-Probleme) weshalb ich anschleißend die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert hatte!
Danach war wieder eine lange Zeit Ruhe! Jetzt wo ich wieder Lust haben auf zocken nervt es einfach wenn man solch akzeptable Hardware hat die aber
ihren Zweck nicht erfüllt! Echt ärgerlich!

Danke!

LG


----------



## Kotor (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Hi, 

ich denke ich hab das selbe Notebook. Acer mit T9400 und 9600GT. 
Leider wurde ein Lüfter recht laut, keine Leistung mehr bei TeamForstress2, CS:S , usw...
Nach Reinigung lief es fast normal .... schlussendlich habe ich festgestellt dass es *ohne Akku* wie in alten Zeiten läuft. 

Ich bin wieder zufrieden - brauche keinen Akku-Betrieb auf einer CS LAN 
kotor


----------



## OSche (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Ja, Akku raus hilft manchmal bei Laptops, denn egal ob Strom angeschlossen oder nicht die meisten gehen immer erst über den Akku, d.h. er wird entladen und geladen gleichzeitig (damit sie schneller kaputt gehen, ist aber nur Verschwörungstheorie) und wenn er nachlässt kann es sein dass dein Lapi nicht genug Saft bringt. 
Evtl könntest du noch probieren neue Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU + GPU aufzutragen, aber das ist meist sehr viel komplizierter als in einem Desktop und wenn du es falsch machst, hast du ein Garantie Problem...


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Januar 2013)

Schraubs mal Auf und Saug es aus, auch die Lüfter  zusätzlich würde ich noch mal einen kompletten reset, auch windows noch mal runterwerfen  das muss aber nicht sein ^^
Schau vorallem noch ob du noch die installationscd hast


----------



## Maasta1982 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Hi!

So, kleines Update!

Akku ist raus! Defrag durchgeführt! Autostart um 4 Programme erleichtert.
Lüfter von Grafikkarte gereinigt! 

Habe eben noch einmal Shift 2 auf mittleren Grafikeinstellungen gespielt! Keine CHance, das ruckelt nach wie vor in einem Ton!
Temperaturen liegen bei guten 60-65 C° von Grafikkarte + Prozessor! Zu heiss sollte er auch nicht sein, oder!?

Noch eine Idee? EIne Software wo mir da vielleicht ein Defekt aufzeigt oder einen Fehler im System?
Oder ist mein Lappy einfach zu schlecht und ich erwarte zuviel?

Danke für eurer Feedback! LG,
Dennis


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (10. Januar 2013)

Lol mein PC Prozzi läuft auf 35 Grad 

Sorry, aber da weis ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Die teure Lösung ist halt ihn einfach zu nem notebookspezialisten geben


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Sind die beiden HDDs als Raid konfiguriert? Möglicherweise hat es da irgendwas.


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Hi Railroadfighter!

Wie kann ich das denn erkennen ob die als Raid konfiguriert sind? Was ist damit überhaupt gemeint? 

Danke, LG, Dennis


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Januar 2013)

Siehe hier:
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID

(Hoffe der mobil-link geht, ansonsten einfach mal RAID googeln   )


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Okay, danke John! Hört sich für mich alles ein wenig griechisch an  ! Raid soll quasi ein Manager sein, der beide Festplatten steuert usw.!?
Laut einigen Berichten die ich gerade gelesen habe, soll das der Aspire 7730G garnicht haben, einen Raid-Controller!

Im Arbeitsplatz werden auch beide HDD´s erkannt und der Speicherplatz kommt hin mit seinen 2x320GB ! 

Ich werde wohl damit leben müssen, eine Krücke zu Hause zu haben  ! Bestimmt ein Defekt, den man nicht so leicht raus bestimmen kann. Einen Fachmann dafür zu bezahlen, dafür lohnt sich der Aufwand meines Erachtens nicht!

Danke für alle eure Beiträge bis hierher! 

LG, Dennis


----------



## Maasta1982 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Gerade mal in System/Wartung nach den Leistungsinformationen meines Lappis nachgeschaut! Der Test sagt folgendes: (siehe Anhang) !

Sagt das euch was, ob diese Werte ok oder verdächtig sind?


----------



## Maasta1982 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Und was sagt der Anhang über den Lappy aus??? Bin geschockt! Ich zocke quasi auf minimal-Grafikeinstellungen und die CPU ist fast durchgehend auf 100% Anschlag!
Das erklärt dann die etlichen Ruckler! Bei den Racer-Games wird es ähnlich ausschauen! Deshalb unspielbar!
Nochmal zu meinem System:

*- Intel Core 2 Duo prozessor T9400 2.53Ghz, 1066Mhz Fsb, 6Mb L2 Cache
- 17 Zoll
- Up to 1791 Mb Nvidia Geforce 9600M GT Turbo Cache
- 4 Gb DDR2
- 640 GB dual HDD (2x320Gb)*

Da stimmt doch absolut was nicht, oder!?

Danke für eure Hilfe, 
Dennis


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Ruckelt Minecraft auch?

Wenn kein fps Limit drin ist, werden so viele Bilder berechnet, bis irgendwas am Anschlag ist. Bei dir ist es dann die CPU, was bei Minecraft auf geringen Einstellungen auch sehr wahrscheinlich ist, da die GPU dabei ja keum belastet wird.

Kannst du mal bei anderen Spielen gucken, was limitiert und auch mit welchem Takt die Komponenten laufen?


----------



## Maasta1982 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Hi John!

Ja, hab das Bild direkt bei minecraft geschossen. 
EIgentlich ruckelt jedes Spiel, was ich die letzten 1-2 Jahre gezockt habe! 
Was meinst du mit limitiert, und wo sehe ich mit welchem Takt ein Spiel läuft?
Oder einfach mal mit einem anderen Spiel die Leistung wie bei minecraft auslesen?

LG


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Januar 2013)

Mit limitiert meinte ich welche Konponente zu langsam ist. (bzw. auch welche die andere warten muss)
Bei den Meisten spielen hängt man im Grafiklimit, d.H. die GPU ist bei 100%, die CPU gurkt irgendwo unter 80% rum. 
Im optimalen Fall (Komponenten optimal aufeinander abgestimmt) sind beide gleich stark belastet, was wie gesagt nur selten Eintritt.  

Bei Minecraft scheint bei dir die CPU zu limitieren, ich wollte wissen, wie es in anderen Spielen aussieht. 


Den Takt wüsste ich gerne, weil es ja sein könnte, dass de CPU oder GPU, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht hochtaktet und im "Stromspartakt" rumeiert, dass sie dabei keine Leistung bringt, ist ja klar.


----------



## Maasta1982 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Okay, danke dir!

Also, soeben mal Shift 2 eingelegt und versucht zu spielen! War mir klar dass es auf EInstellungen--->medium immernoch
kaum spielbar ist! Ruckeln durchweg!
Habe die Leistungsausbeute des Lappys mal angehängt! Quasi ausschließlich die CPU Anschlag 100%   !

GPU hier leider nicht zu sehen, aber ich denke die hat noch Kapazitäten.

Neue Erkenntnisse?

LG, Dennis


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Januar 2013)

GPU Auslastung kannst du z.B. mit gpu-z Auslesen, aber ich denke auch, dass die CPU das Problem ist.

Wenn du jetzt noch ein Programm, welches die den CPU Takt anzeigt nebenher laufen lässt (z.B. cpu-z) weiß man, ob die CPU einfach zu schwach ist oder ob sie nicht richtig hoch taktet.

Evtl. Auch mal gucken, ob nur das Spiel so viel Last verursacht, oder ob da noch ein andere Prozess (Virus?) Rechenleistung klaut.
Das halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Maasta1982 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Alles klar!

Was mich nur wundert an der Sache ist, dass, wenn ich CPU z nebenher laufen lasse, die Core CPU Mhz eigentlich immer zwischen 797-798MHz schwankt!
Ob ich Mozilla öffne, das Shift 2 spiele oder was anderes mache, der Wert steigt nicht und sinkt nicht. Wobei der Task Manager wie oft meist 100% CPU Auslastung anzeigt!
Was stimmt denn nun? Taktet die Core CPU evtl. doch nicht hoch, steigt aus und läuft ständig am Limit, zeigt aber nur 798MHz an!??
Bild im Anhang!

Ganz schön verrückt das ganze!
Ich muss auch sagen, wenn ich im Mozilla bin und eine Seite runderscrolle das Bild da schon ruckelt ... !

Danke für deine/eure Unterstützung!

Schönen abend, 
Dennis


----------



## Deep Thought (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

Schau mal in den Energieoptionen in der Systemsteuerung nach. Vielleicht ist das System auf Stromsparen eingestellt.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (30. Januar 2013)

Naja so neu ist das System auch wieder nicht, gelinde gesagt...

Das mit den stromsparen kann aber gut sein


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2013)

Das dürfte das Problem sein. 

Das die CPU nicht wirklich viel Leistung bringt, wenn sie mit nur 700 MHz rumeiert, ist klar, dass sie trotz 100% Last nicht hoch taktet ist das Problem. 
Versuch es mal mit Energiespareinstellungen auf "Höchstleistung".


----------



## Maasta1982 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire 7730G Lap Top mit allem überfordert! Wie möglich?*

 Ist ja Hammer!!!

Das ist es tatsächlich! Habe soeben im "Acer Epower Management" von "Ausbalanciert" ---> auf "Höchsleistung" !!!

CPU-z gestartet und schon taktet er auf 2660 Mhz Core Speed!!!

Kleine Einstellung, wahnsinnige Wirkung!!! Später werde ich nochmals Shift 2 antesten. 
Wäre ja genial wenn es auf einmal möglich ist die Grafik zu bweundern und endlich mal zu fahren  !

DANKE ihr habt mir supi geholfen!!! "Gefäält mir" 

Beste Grüße,
Dennis

P.S.: Melde mich wieder sobald ich Ergebnisse habe!!!


----------

